# Chamfer plane



## J D Architectural Joinery (22 Mar 2008)

Who produced or produces the best Chamfer plane.

I love getting my LN103 out to de arris my timber, just ran up 200m of skirting and the same again on architraves from beech, but couldn't resist de-arrising it by hand, rather than putting them through the spindle moulder again.




[/img]


----------



## David C (23 Mar 2008)

David,

I have always done it by hand with bench or block plane.

Life gets interesting on long grain, quartered, interlocked timber, where it can be difficult to avoid tearout. 

This calls for steeper Effective pitch, definitely not low angle planes.

I am aware of three types of Chamfer planes. Wooden, Stanley and Japanese, and an attatchment for a LV block plane.

There really seems no need for specialised kit unless you routinely use very wide bevels.

Just my thoughts,
best wishes,
David


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (23 Mar 2008)

While I generally use a block plane to chamfer fine edges, if the edge is wide, then I use a chamfer plane I designed and built:






This is Jarrah, has a 15 degree bed, and uses one of two blades, a HA (face grain) and a LA (end grain) in a bevel up configuration. The butterfly knob allows for rapid change of blade depth.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Digit (23 Mar 2008)

Whilst we are on this subject could someone settle an argument for me.
Chamfer, as in CHeese. Or Chamfer as in SHeep?

Roy.


----------



## J D Architectural Joinery (23 Mar 2008)

David C":2epna9ei said:


> David,
> 
> I have always done it by hand with bench or block plane.
> 
> ...



Yeah those stanley ones are pricey, could do with LN doing one :lol: But your right Really you don't need many differing pieces, but it is nice. And if you have a favourite, it will do anything you want it to do. :lol:


----------



## J D Architectural Joinery (23 Mar 2008)

Digit":3sf7yomk said:


> Whilst we are on this subject could someone settle an argument for me.
> Chamfer, as in CHeese. Or Chamfer as in SHeep?
> 
> Roy.



For me its in SH but you keep you sheep to yourself :wink: :lol:


----------



## Smudger (23 Mar 2008)

Shhhh......


----------



## Digit (23 Mar 2008)

So I'm not the only one in step as I see our American friends seem to pronounce it as CH.

Roy.


----------



## jasonB (23 Mar 2008)

I use a Radi-plane chamfering plane, got the rounding over one as well. Fits nicely in the hand. tilgear do them overhere.

Jason


----------



## Karl (23 Mar 2008)

J D Architectural Joinery":2b48xjgk said:


> could do with LN doing one :lol:



I thought they were doing one? Had a quick look on their website, but nothing. But check out this link.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## J D Architectural Joinery (23 Mar 2008)

I bet alot cheaper than the Stanley's $1500 price tag

cheers for that


----------



## DaveL (23 Mar 2008)

jasonB":cspj8u1q said:


> I use a Radi-plane chamfering plane, got the rounding over one as well. Fits nicely in the hand. tilgear do them overhere.
> 
> Jason


I have a Radius plane, looks the same, it came form Rutlands. I don't have the straight blades, might see if I can get some.


----------



## pam niedermayer (23 Mar 2008)

My favorite is an old Preston chamfering spokeshave (just saw one on ebay a day or so ago), works great; but there are plenty of wooden (boxwood is good) chamfering planes, check with Tony Murland (what has happened to his website? has he gone out of business?) or Andy Stephens (http://www.toolbazaar.co.uk/tools.asp) or boot sales/flea markets. And then there are the Japanese versions which work great, too, check out Dieter's (http://www.fine-tools.com/jfasen.htm. 

And then there's my old standby used in ancient times: sandpaper, a little swish will do you. 

Pam


----------



## J D Architectural Joinery (23 Mar 2008)

Been a while since I been up to the tool bazaar. Might pop by sometime.

As for the sand paper, it takes to long. :wink:


----------



## ac445ab (23 Mar 2008)

Hi, 
I recently acquired this chamfer plane: 










but still I have not had time for tune up it. 
Someone has one like this? How well they work? 

Ciao, 
Giuliano


----------



## Digit (25 Mar 2008)

They can be swines to adjust as the 'stop box' also holds the wedge in place on the ones that I have tried to use.

Roy.


----------



## ac445ab (26 Mar 2008)

Digit":3nqlzfzh said:


> They can be swines to adjust as the 'stop box' also holds the wedge in place on the ones that I have tried to use.
> 
> Roy.



Sorry, I do not know the word "swines".   ,
but I can imagine it means like "difficult" or "complicated".
If so, I had the same impression in a first looking to the plane.

Thanks
Ciao,
Giuliano


----------



## Digit (26 Mar 2008)

> Sorry, I do not know the word "swines".



The word means Pigs, the animal. Meaning rather difficult.

Roy.


----------



## ac445ab (26 Mar 2008)

Digit":jvn0k3va said:


> > Sorry, I do not know the word "swines".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I have learned a new english word. :wink:


----------



## Smudger (26 Mar 2008)

The plural is the same as the singular (from the Old German) -

one swine, many swine.

Any animal descended from the boar family.


----------



## jonbikebod (2 Apr 2008)

Derek,
I had been intending to make a stop-chamfer plane for a while and used some of your ideas for this.

[/img]






Made from false acacia, as I didn’t intend this to be more than a working plane and so initially it had a plastic knob; in that form it was even more of an eye-sore so I made a brass inserted knob in pear. I have still to complete the final shaping as I wanted to use it first to find out where my hands fell and so what shaping was needed. The blade is bedded at 20º BU. Strangely without a mouth, the lower angle has worked best on every type of wood I have so far tried; so long as grain direction is observed. As your plane has this ‘design feature’, I wondered if you had found the same. Entirely by accident I found mine works rather well as a chisel plane as well.
Jon.


----------

